# AGNS takes NEDRA record # 6



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The weather was touch and go at Quaker City Raceway in Salem, OH today 
but the sun finally won out as Denis Stanislaw and AGNS captured NEDRA 
record # 6 in the MT-D class. We set up with 14 DEKA's (168 volts) and 
set our sites on the 12.49 record set back in 2004. We left the track 
with a best run of 12.08 @ 102.91 in the semi final round of 
eliminations. We had dialed a 12.07 and beat one of the regulars at the 
the track and for a brief moment we thought Denis had made it all the 
way to the finals. Unfortunately he was disqualified after the run for 
going past the stage lights during his burnout. The 12.08 was backed up 
with two runs of 12.15 @ 103 MPH. Next stop 240 volts !!! We may just 
skip the 11's and head straight for the 10's. Probably not but it sure 
sounds good.

Shawn Lawless
________________________________________________________________________
AOL now offers free email to everyone. Find out more about what's free 
from AOL at AOL.com.


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Shawn,
can you add a link with some pictures of the latest
incarnation of AGNS. maybe even a video link
great job, soon you may hold all the nedra records.
kEVs 


> --- [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > The weather was touch and go at Quaker City Raceway
> > in Salem, OH today
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Shawn, much congratulations on your new record! I would just like to add 


> one comment. In your enthusiasm you wrote: "The 12.08 was backed up with two
> runs of 12.15 @ 103 MPH. Next stop 240 volts !!! We may just skip the 11's
> and head straight for the 10's. Probably not but it sure sounds good."
> Just so the newbees on the list know, in our daily life a second may seem
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Indeed most super cars are in the 11 second range. Ferraris, Lamborghinis, Mazeratis, anyting that ends with an i is generally in the 11 second range or slower. It takes LOTS of power to get into the 10's!

Brian




> ---- Roderick Wilde <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> =============
> Shawn, much congratulations on your new record! I would just like to add
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Rod,

As I said the 12.08 was on our final run. The two runs of 12.15 @ 103 
mph immediately preceeded. I'm beginning to see why Mr Berubi loves 
going hunting with the CE4. This bike is incredibly consistent. It 
doesn't spin on a good track, there is no front end lift, and the rest 
is battery temp and voltage. I pushed the battery temp up before the 
last run and it hit just about where I thought. Ironic that if we would 
have made it to the 11's the record would have been more than 1% faster 
than the 12.15 and wouldn't have counted. As it is the 12.08 leaves a 
good jumping off point to go to 240 volts.

So I ran some numbers through the Speedworld calculator:


At 168 volts as on Saturday
AGNS has a GVW with rider of about 550 lb.
Best ET was 12.08
Amount of batteries was 14 pcs
Calculated wheel HP = 62 / 14 batteries = 4.4 wheel hp per battery

At 240 volts
AGNS will have a GVW of about 622 lbs.
Amount of batteries will be 20 pcs
Calculated wheel HP = 20 x 4.4 = 88 wheel hp
Back through the calculator and we get......
11.20 ET

Of course this assumes many things including traction, etc... BUT
the gearing at 240 volts is going to give the motors much more headroom 
at the end of the strip. In others words they will be pulling all the 
way down the track instead of half way. AGNS ran the 1/8 at over 90 
mph yesterday and just cruised the rest of the way to 103 in the 1/4. 
On OJ we are getting over 5 HP per battery to the track. Although the 
custom LMC motors are more efficient than the Perms on AGNS, I still 
think we can get 4.8 HP to the ground on AGNS when the gearing is 
right.

So one more time through the calculator:
Calcualted wheel HP = 20 x 4.8 = 96 wheel hp
Estimated ET = 10.85 secs @ 125 MPH.


Now that would be pretty fast on a minibike.

Shawn




-----Original Message-----
From: Roderick Wilde <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Sun, 29 Jul 2007 1:51 am
Subject: Re: AGNS takes NEDRA record # 6


Shawn, much congratulations on your new record! I would just like to 


> add one comment. In your enthusiasm you wrote: "The 12.08 was backed up
> with two runs of 12.15 @ 103 MPH. Next stop 240 volts !!! We may just
> skip the 11's and head straight for the 10's. Probably not but it sure
> sounds good."Â*
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> --- [email protected] wrote:
> 
> Shawn,
> Sounds great to me.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Douglas wheels
Burris tires
DEKA AGM batteries


-----Original Message-----
From: keith vansickle <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Sun, 29 Jul 2007 10:36 am
Subject: Re: AGNS takes NEDRA record # 6





> --- [email protected] wrote:
> 
> Shawn,
> Sounds great to me.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi, Shawn,

Congratulations on your new record. Maybe this will entice Steve Kiser to
take Dragon Rose out of mothballs and get back on the track.

I am also interested in seeing pictures of AGNS. It must be an awesome
ride.

- F.T.


> [Original Message]
> From: <[email protected]>
> To: <[email protected]>
> Date: 7/28/2007 4:41:35 PM
> Subject: AGNS takes NEDRA record # 6
>
> The weather was touch and go at Quaker City Raceway in Salem, OH today 
> but the sun finally won out as Denis Stanislaw and AGNS captured NEDRA 
> record # 6 in the MT-D class. We set up with 14 DEKA's (168 volts) and 
> set our sites on the 12.49 record set back in 2004. We left the track 
> with a best run of 12.08 @ 102.91 in the semi final round of 
> eliminations. We had dialed a 12.07 and beat one of the regulars at the 
> the track and for a brief moment we thought Denis had made it all the 
> way to the finals. Unfortunately he was disqualified after the run for 
> going past the stage lights during his burnout. The 12.08 was backed up 
> with two runs of 12.15 @ 103 MPH. Next stop 240 volts !!! We may just 
> skip the 11's and head straight for the 10's. Probably not but it sure 
> sounds good.
>
> Shawn Lawless
> ________________________________________________________________________
> AOL now offers free email to everyone. Find out more about what's free 
> from AOL at AOL.com.
>


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Shawn I appreciate the answer but I guess I
didn't ask the right questions, I'll try again.
what size, type of construction Mags/Steel/Aluminum
what configuration I think you mentioned duel rear
wheels in one of your posts?
Tires slicks or street
batteries size do you change it when you up the
voltage(how are you able to use the same vehicle for
so many v classes?) If you were closer I would come
to see you race. I went to florida to see OJ but you
didn't have AGNS then. Are you going to the NEDRA
finals on the 17th?
keith


> --- [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > Douglas wheels
> > Burris tires
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

F.T.

Get that bike out of mothballs, put in some new DEKAS, and put it in 
the 11's !
The best way I know to get back out racing is to give them a reason.
If I can help in any way let me know.

Shawn




-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Sun, 29 Jul 2007 11:25 am
Subject: RE: AGNS takes NEDRA record # 6



Hi, Shawn,

Congratulations on your new record. Maybe this will entice Steve Kiser 
to
take Dragon Rose out of mothballs and get back on the track.

I am also interested in seeing pictures of AGNS. It must be an awesome
ride.

- F.T.


> [Original Message]
> From: <[email protected]>
> To: <[email protected]>
> Date: 7/28/2007 4:41:35 PM
> Subject: AGNS takes NEDRA record # 6
>
> The weather was touch and go at Quaker City Raceway in Salem, OH 
today
> but the sun finally won out as Denis Stanislaw and AGNS captured 
NEDRA
> record # 6 in the MT-D class. We set up with 14 DEKA's (168 volts) 
and
> set our sites on the 12.49 record set back in 2004. We left the track
> with a best run of 12.08 @ 102.91 in the semi final round of
> eliminations. We had dialed a 12.07 and beat one of the regulars at 
the
> the track and for a brief moment we thought Denis had made it all the
> way to the finals. Unfortunately he was disqualified after the run 
for
> going past the stage lights during his burnout. The 12.08 was backed 
up
> with two runs of 12.15 @ 103 MPH. Next stop 240 volts !!! We may just
> skip the 11's and head straight for the 10's. Probably not but it 
sure
> sounds good.
>
> Shawn Lawless
> 
________________________________________________________________________
> AOL now offers free email to everyone. Find out more about what's 
free
> from AOL at AOL.com.
>




________________________________________________________________________
AOL now offers free email to everyone. Find out more about what's free 
from AOL at AOL.com.


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Keith,

We are using aluminum 10" wide rims with 8" wide slicks stretched out.
There are two in a tandem setup making AGNS a 3 wheel inline motorcycle.
Maybe the first ever on a dragstrip, but I doubt it. By playing with 
the motor magnets, tire diameter, and series/parallel arrangements of 
the motors we can switch between voltages rather easily even without 
actual gearing. I checked the 60 ft times for AGNS from Saturday. The 
best was 1.6 secs. Almost quicker than OJ. I have a feeling she is 
going to better this when given the added torque of 6 more batteries.

AGNS actually made her debut in south Florida. Her best run that 
night... 22 secs @ 67 MPH.
On not really sure how to post photos, but if you can do it I will be 
glad to email them to you.

Shawn



-----Original Message-----
From: keith vansickle <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Sun, 29 Jul 2007 11:27 am
Subject: Re: AGNS takes NEDRA record # 6



Thanks Shawn I appreciate the answer but I guess I
didn't ask the right questions, I'll try again.
what size, type of construction Mags/Steel/Aluminum
what configuration I think you mentioned duel rear
wheels in one of your posts?
Tires slicks or street
batteries size do you change it when you up the
voltage(how are you able to use the same vehicle for
so many v classes?) If you were closer I would come
to see you race. I went to florida to see OJ but you
didn't have AGNS then. Are you going to the NEDRA
finals on the 17th?
keith


> --- [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > Douglas wheels
> > Burris tires
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Shawn Lawless wrote:
> >We are using aluminum 10" wide rims with 8" wide slicks stretched out.
> >There are two in a tandem setup making AGNS a 3 wheel inline motorcycle.
> >Maybe the first ever on a dragstrip, but I doubt it.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Roy,

I guess maybe I should have said inline trike. The NEDRA rule just says 
any 2 or 3 wheeled vehicle. We may have to keep these news records in 
our books alone.

Shawn


-----Original Message-----
From: Roy LeMeur <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Mon, 30 Jul 2007 1:51 am
Subject: Re: AGNS takes NEDRA record # 6




> Shawn Lawless wrote:Â*
> >We are using aluminum 10" wide rims with 8" wide slicks stretched out.Â*
> >There are two in a tandem setup making AGNS a 3 wheel inline
> motorcycle.Â*
> ...


----------

